# Volupt: Increase Volume 75%



## HairEgo (Feb 7, 2010)

So I posted a while ago about a new line from Sebastian called Volupt. When all 3 products (shampoo, conditioner, styling spray) are used together, its magically supposed to increase the volume of the hair by 75%.







I got the line and am gonna give it a go tommorow...heres a before pic of what my hair generally looks like when its curly..and tommorow I will post an after pic...Im hopin to see some big hair!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Feb 8, 2010)

your hair allready has a ton of volume im jealous

def waiting to see the results, also can you let me know if you think this would make thin blonde hair look dirty


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 8, 2010)

Holy cow, if I only had that much volume to start off with. I have long fine super straight hair. I'd love to try some new stuff to fluff but I have to find anything that actually works on me. Like Orange said, it makes it looks kinda dirty usually.


----------



## Chaeli (Feb 8, 2010)

Your hair looks fantastic now. Volumizing it should be fairly easy for you to do.


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 8, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif your hair allready has a ton of volume im jealousdef waiting to see the results, also can you let me know if you think this would make thin blonde hair look dirty

That would be good to know, I've noticed that with other volumising products that some of them do have the tendancy to make blonde hair look 'dirty' or 'dull'.


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 8, 2010)

Well, I gave some samples to a friend to use also...she has super super fine hair that she colours blonde....she sent a pic to my blackberry and her hair huge! I told her to send me another pic at the end of the day to see if it got dirty looking. I am gonna use mine later today and post the results.

I cant get my darn camera to upload the after pics! But holy cow....it looks like my hair shrunk about 2 inches in length because of all the volume I have...even when i got out of the shower and was towel drying, without putting the spray in yet, my hair had volume at the root!

My friend sent me a pic just now, and her hair is still full and not looking dirty at all....so orange and Bec you would be okay to use this...once my camera decides it wants to upload i will post pics!


----------



## Anna (Mar 23, 2010)

So I've been using this for the past month or so and I am NOT in love. The shampoo and conditioner are ok, but nothing special IMO. They smell nice but my hair doesnt feel volumized, lifted, or anything super fab. it doesnt weigh my hair down but it doesnt pump it up. And the gel...If I use too much it makes my hair sticky and stringy and gross. It's too hard to get the precice amount. And it turns my blonde a funny color. I'm using it because I own it, but it is nothing fab IMO. But. I have noticed that people that have a lot of hair, fine or not, like it. but those that have fine hair and not alot of it, don't like it.


----------



## xeunhaex (Mar 23, 2010)

i've never tried that..is that nice?

does anyone else use michelle phan for help


----------



## nicholyse86 (Mar 28, 2010)

hmm, may have to give this a try


----------

